# Newer version of rsync?



## Joe Smith (Aug 1, 2003)

Is there a newer version of rsync out there?
I keep getting "Illegal instruction" on just some directories (not all).


```
=[tivo:root]-# rsync -av /var 192.168.1.5::tivo/root
building file list ... Illegal Instruction

=[tivo:root]-# ls -l hack/bin/rsync
-r-xr-xr-x   1 501      501        251672 Dec 20  2003 hack/bin/rsync
=[tivo:root]-# sum /var/hack/bin/rsync
18647   246

linux% wget [url]http://tivo.samba.org/download/tridge/rsync[/url]
linux% ls -l rsync
-rw-r--r--   1 jms      jms        251672 Sep 18  2000 rsync
linux% sum rsync
18647   246
```
I can copy /var/* using separate rsync commands, but not /var or /etc as a whole.


----------



## dspille (Nov 20, 2004)

I'm getting this error on some directories as well. Did you ever find a solution to the problem?


----------



## Joe Smith (Aug 1, 2003)

dspille said:


> I'm getting this error on some directories as well. Did you ever find a solution to the problem?


It's been nearly 18 months since I first posted, still no answers.

On my Philips HDR112, the symptoms are:


```
=[joe-tivo:root]-# rsync -av /var [email protected]::tivo
Password: 
building file list ... Illegal Instruction
=[joe-tivo:root]-# rsync --version
rsync version 2.4.4  protocol version 24
Written by Andrew Tridgell and Paul Mackerras
```
 On Linux, the error message is:


```
Apr 09 20:48:51 mathras rsyncd[20846]: Client is very old version of rsync, upgrade recommended. 
Apr 09 20:48:53 mathras rsyncd[20846]: rsync: connection unexpectedly closed (4159 bytes received so far) [receiver] 
Apr 09 20:48:53 mathras rsyncd[20846]: rsync error: error in rsync protocol data stream (code 12) at io.c(420)
```
Transfering a small number of files works; large directories fail.

Wanted: rsync version 2.6.x compiled for Series 1.
Does *anyone* have such a beast?


----------

